

Ask HN: What's the best way to design a multi page website in Photoshop? - aladial

I've built the homepage for a website but now I want to create the secondary page design in the same PSD. What's the best way to handle this?
======
jaachan
From the slicer point of view, I find it useful if the layer tree contains a
part for the general look of the website (header and such) and then per page a
layer tree. That way it's pretty clear which parts you intend to be consistent
across the website, and which things are page-unique.

Since not all pages are equally long, the footer doesn't work that way, but if
you want the footer to be the same across the website, it could be enough to
just put it on the front page and name it as such. That'd be clear enough for
me, but I suppose it depends on who's taking the PSD to build the HTML out of
it and how much you get to instruct them.

